# 2002 Sportsman 500 RSE runs like crap



## kencbs (May 31, 2012)

I was riding on Friday and noticed that when I feathered the throttle the machine would hesitate and sputter a little,but if I goosed it,it would take off and run fine.I went out again on Sunday,and it kept getting worse as I rode.After about 15 miles it would not go over 15 miles an hour.The machine sputters and dies out if you throttle it hard,but runs fine at an idle.It does not matter if the machine is warmed up or cold.There are no unusual noises in the motor.When it acts up,it seems to use a lot of fuel and the the exhaust smells like its running rich.I changed the spark plug and tried a new spark plug boot but it did not help.With the air box cover off it seems to be sputtering back in the air cleaner.The machine is not abused and always serviced.An ideas would be appreciated.OK I think I found the problem.The c-clip had came off the needle jet and it had fallen down into the seat.My new question is which slot does the clip go on,there are 5.Also,has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like it's time to clean the carbs real good.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^agreed. Sounds like trash in the carb. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

